# Which complete Shostakovich symphony cycle would you buy?



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm surfing the net for a complete box. Right now Kitajenko/Gürzenich Orchestra Cologne is 46% off. I thought I would get Petrenko/RLPO but who nose 
Does anyone have any favorites?


----------



## elgar's ghost

In terms of a Soviet-era cycle with a Soviet conductor and Soviet orchestra Kondrashin on Melodiya is very well-regarded but current prices for the box set and individual discs are prohibitive. I think the price issue with regards to Melodiya is that not all that many copies are released for the export market, so they become scarce quickly and the prices even for used copies sky-rocket as a result. Rozhdestvensky also recorded a really good set for Melodiya but the similar price strictures apply.

Bernard Haitink on Decca is one of the better-regarded 'Western' cycles, as is Petrenko's (Naxos) - they are probably two of the better jump-off points until the Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky cycles are re-released. Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky are raw-boned in comparison and the sound quality can be less than perfect, but I would argue that it's just as worthwhile to hear the symphonies of Shostakovich from a Soviet-era perspective as it is investigating recordings made in the West.


----------



## starthrower

Presto has the Barshai set on sale for 23 dollars. A great deal for an excellent cycle in great sound. I've listened to 7 and 10 by Petrenko. Very good performances as well. Also listened to some of Michael Sanderling's recordings. Great sound and solid performances. I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of these cycles but for overall value considering price, sound and performance I give Barshai a slight edge. Sanderling is slightly lacking in intensity. And the Petrenko sound is a bit on the bright side. My two cents. Good luck!


----------



## starthrower

There are no affordable Kondrashin cycles on CD. So that one isn't really a serious consideration unless you just want to listen on YouTube.

Good review of the Kitajenko with comparisons to Barshai.
https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-12497/


----------



## D Smith

I have the Barshai, Petrenko and Haitink sets. All are good and have individual excellent performances. Barshai is the one I turn to the most. But frankly, individual recordings of the symphonies is the way to go IMO; i.e. Bersntein's 7th. Nelsons recent recordings are excellent too.


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> Presto has the Barshai set on sale for 23 dollars. A great deal for an excellent cycle in great sound.


I keep hoping for Kondrashin to be reissued at a reasonable price, but until then, I'll be content with Barshai and Ashkenazy's Decca set.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thanks for your thoughts! Right now I might go for different conductors and orchestras, since there are many I still don't have in my collection. Maybe a good opportunity to learn more about different styles in orchestras/nationality that might still be audible.


----------



## DavidA

I have the Barshai set which is very reasonably priced. I don't know whether it is the best but it certainly sounds very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

wkasimer said:


> I keep hoping for Kondrashin to be reissued at a reasonable price.


Seriously! That one screams to be reissued. I have the Barshai set, which is very good, but there's something about Kondrashin that really draws me in.


----------



## starthrower

The Nelsons CDs are more expensive but JPC has no.10 on sale. The Alto label has Russian performances at bargain prices. Mvarinsky, Kondrashin, Barshai, etc.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Kondrashin is worthwhile and I am unsure about wanting a set of these works other than it. I don't really enjoy all of the symphonies anyway and I tend to have favourite performances, mostly not in sets, for the many that I do like. I suppose the Jansons set includes several worthwhile performances but its sound is not always good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies
Box Set, Import
Dmitry Shostakovich (Composer), Kirill Kondrashin (Conductor) Format: Audio CD
5.0 out of 5 stars 6 ratings
See all formats and editions
Audio CD 
from $1,493.83
2 Used from $1,493.83
...wowie!!!
IT IS ON SPOTIFY


----------



## EdwardBast

Kondrashin if I didn't need to eat and heat my home.  I bought the Barshai set.


----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> I suppose the Jansons set includes several worthwhile performances but its sound is not always good.


Unfortunately, when EMI issued the complete Jansons set, they dropped the DSCH orchestration of Mussorgsky's Songs and Dances of Death (originally a filler to Symphony No. 10), superbly performed by Robert Lloyd.


----------



## jegreenwood

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies
> Box Set, Import
> Dmitry Shostakovich (Composer), Kirill Kondrashin (Conductor) Format: Audio CD
> 5.0 out of 5 stars 6 ratings
> See all formats and editions
> Audio CD
> from $1,493.83
> 2 Used from $1,493.83
> ...wowie!!!
> IT IS ON SPOTIFY


$80 for a FLAC download from Tidal. $44 for MP3.


----------



## MrMeatScience

I'm pretty partial to Ashkenazy and Petrenko, but the former seems little discussed which leads me to believe that it's something of an unpopular opinion perhaps? The Petrenko is very well-done but I'm left wanting for a little more raw power on occasion.


----------



## KenOC

Petrenko has been a favorite of mine, but I’m thinking that Nelsons, when complete, will be the best cycle in truly modern sound.


----------



## mbhaub

KenOC said:


> Petrenko has been a favorite of mine, but I'm thinking that Nelsons, when complete, will be the best cycle in truly modern sound.


It sure seems to be heading that way. One could nit pick some interpretive details, but it's not that important. What IS important in DSCH is the highest virtuosity from the orchestra and first-rate sound. Nelsons has both. But it will be some time before the cycle is complete and even then, DG isn't known for reissuing sets in budget form. So - Barshai is excellent in conducting, sound, playing. And so is Kitajenko. There is one other set too often passed over, but I happen to find it excellent: Rostropovich. He knew the composer, knows the style, and even if he wasn't a world-class conductor, there's something quite compelling about his performances. And the price (under $25) is a bargain. Kondrashin - too expensive, the sound not great, even if the conducting is fine.


----------



## wkasimer

MrMeatScience said:


> I'm pretty partial to Ashkenazy and Petrenko, but the former seems little discussed which leads me to believe that it's something of an unpopular opinion perhaps?


I'm not sure. I suspect that most people haven't heard many of his recordings as a conductor. As I've written before, I think that he's a much better conductor than he is a pianist.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Kondrashin is good but not 100s of dollars good! I'm sure it will get issued again at a sensible price and I suggest that those who missed it the last time round focus their attention on a different goal - either different music or, if you must have a Shostakovich box now, why not the very cheap Liverpool Petrenko (I've heard some of them and they seem very good).


----------



## wkasimer

Enthusiast said:


> The Kondrashin is good but not 100s of dollars good! I'm sure it will get issued again at a sensible price and I suggest that those who missed it the last time round focus their attention on a different goal - either different music or, if you must have a Shostakovich box now, why not the very cheap Liverpool Petrenko (I've heard some of them and they seem very good).


Or listen to Kondrashin via Spotify.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I usually buy things that are not on spotify, if I really want it. I will listen to Kondrashin and wait on buying anything since I have no money now...Pay day soon...


----------



## jegreenwood

Enthusiast said:


> The Kondrashin is good but not 100s of dollars good! I'm sure it will get issued again at a sensible price and I suggest that those who missed it the last time round focus their attention on a different goal - either different music or, if you must have a Shostakovich box now, why not the very cheap Liverpool Petrenko (I've heard some of them and they seem very good).


Are you that opposed to downloads?

https://store.tidal.com/us/

and search for kondrashin shostakovich


----------



## Kiki

wkasimer said:


> I'm not sure. I suspect that most people haven't heard many of his recordings as a conductor. As I've written before, I think that he's a much better conductor than he is a pianist.


I've always liked Ashkenazy the conductor (and yes, more than Ashkenazy the pianist). His Sibelius and Rachmaninov symphonies are excellent IMO. Haven't listened to his Shostakovich for a while, as I often go to V. Petrenko these days, but his refreshing No. 9 pops up in mind immediately.

But this is my treasure box! Fantastic commitment from Kondrashin.









Plus the numerous individual releases from Mravinsky, which is a collector's hell........

Don't have Barshai. Heard too many good words about his set, but I I still find 30 USD asked by Amazon a bit expensive.

And I'm probably the only person around here who positively dislikes Andris Nelsons' Shostakovich "spectacle". Seldom does any recording draw such a negative emotion out of me.


----------



## Judith

Only one for me. V Petrenko and RLPO. 
They have such a wonderful full sound. 
Have never let me down


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kiki said:


>


I'm a big fan of Kondrashin, but with a cover like that, dang, I can see why it went out of print.


----------



## Josquin13

I'm not qualified or knowledgeable enough about Shostakovich symphony cycles to recommend one cycle over others, but I have explored a fair number of recordings in recent years, and the three Shostakovich conductors that have most stood out to me are Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Evgeny Mravinsky, & Kyril Kondrashin--all three of whom knew and worked with the composer. So, I'd like to see both the Rozhdestvensky and Kondrashin cycles remastered & reissued in box sets.

One Shostakovich cycle that hasn't been mentioned so far is Oleg Caetani's with the Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, on hybrid SACD (very good sonics). Caetani is the son of the famed Russian conductor, Igor Markevitch, and he studied conducting at the Moscow Conservatory with Kondrashin--so he has the right pedigree for this music (even though he may not have an absolutely top tier orchestra in Milan, nor an orchestra that one would normally associate with Shostakovich).

Caetani--Shostakovich Symphony No. 4: 



Caetani--Shostakovich Symphony No. 5: 



Caetani--Shostakovich Symphony No. 8:




Here's David Hurwitz's review of Caetani's cycle at ClassicsToday: https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-13568/.

I've also liked Bernard Haitink in these symphonies; as well as Kurt Masur live in the Symphony no. 1 (with the Philadelphia Orchestra), and on recordings with the London Philharmonic: https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Book...phony+1&qid=1575746671&s=music&sr=1-4-catcorr. While others have told me that Maris Jansons EMI cycle is very good, but I haven't heard it.

Individually--other than Mravinsky's recordings--I've most liked Paavo Berglund's Shostakovich 6th, 7th, 10th, & 11th in Bournemouth, on EMI (which also come in the Berglund Icon box set), as well as Berglund's 8th on Penatone, with the Russian National Orchestra.

Here's the final movement of Berglund's BSO performance of the 11th, which I think is exceptional: 



.

& Berglund's 8th, on hybrid SACD: 




https://www.allmusic.com/album/shostakovich-symphony-no-8-mw0001945335


----------



## Malx

I agree with Josquin regarding Berglunds Shostakovich recordings in the Icon box, they are excellent performances even if the Bournemouth SO is not the equal of some of the more illustrious orchestras available elsewhere. What they have done is bought into what Berglund wants and give total commitment to the cause.
I do accept it is not a boxed set as requested in the OP.


----------



## Triplets

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm surfing the net for a complete box. Right now Kitajenko/Gürzenich Orchestra Cologne is 46% off. I thought I would get Petrenko/RLPO but who nose
> Does anyone have any favorites?


I bought the Kitaenko set when it was new, in SACD. It sounds stupendous. The weakest of the set is the Fifth, but you have a lot of choices in that work. Barshai is also excellent. The Petrenko is outstanding, although I haven't heard it completely. Ditto for Nelson's/Boston, not yet complete


----------



## realdealblues

For complete cycles, I have Petrenko, Jansons, Haitink, Rostropovich, Barshai and Kondrashin. The one I return to most is Barshai. Yes, there is something special about Kondrashin, but Barshai is still my top pick for overall sound, performance and consistency when it comes to a complete cycle.


----------



## Guest

I recently listened to a few versions of No 15. Kitajenko seemed to lack something. Haitink and Rostropovich impressed more.


----------



## Bill Cooke

None of the complete sets are completely satisfying to me. Kondrashin's set has some recorded sound issues, but the performances are raw and fascinating, even when less than ideal; so if I had to pick only one, this would be it. If you want the best performances, however, you need to pick individual recordings from a variety of conductors.


----------



## Kiki

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm a big fan of Kondrashin, but with a cover like that, dang, I can see why it went out of print.


Wahahaha!

Seriously... I got this EMI-Melodiya LP set back in the 80s. The sound quality is brilliant. It claimed to be digitally re-mastered from the original Melodiya recordings.

On and off through the years I've tried to get the CD version. Unfortunately the BMG-Melodiya CDs issued in the 90s sound terribly dull so I didn't get them. Then there is the Melodiya CD set issued in the 2000s that sounds bright and brittle so I didn't get it either. Even so, now both cost an arm and a leg to get...

I wish Warner could re-issue their EMI re-mastered version on CD/download!


----------



## Enthusiast

I often ask myself why so much of Shostakovich's music seems (to me) to need a raw and visceral approach or it wilts. I can't think of another composer's works which I feel can only be played in one way.


----------



## Heck148

I opt for an individual, symphony by symphony approach for Shostakovich...this composer puts huge demands on the orchestra and conductor, and many of his symphonies are now. very rightfully, included in basic orchestra repertoire.
I've been fortunate to hear at least 2 of the Nelsons/BSO performances live - #7 & #4....both were very fine concerts, and very well conducted and performed....I don't think I'd put either one as a top choice, if those live performances were released commercially. but they are very fine accounts, nonetheless...#7 was well done and exciting, but doesn't match the non pareil Bernstein/CSO Blockbuster....#4 was also very well presented, tho i don't think it displaces my top choices - Previn and Kondrashin...still, it's right up there near the top. 
I'd really like to hear what Nelsons and BSO do with #s 6, 11, and 12


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm curious as to how much the Kondrashin cycle currently sells for in Russia itself.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> I'm curious as to how much the Kondrashin cycle currently sells for in Russia itself.


And would they be legit sets or pirated editions? There are two sets selling at discogs for 120 dollars. But the label name is in Russian so I have no idea what it means. In the end they are just plastic discs with a limited life span. I can listen to them in YouTube.


----------



## Red Terror

I posit that once Nelsons completes the cycle, it'll be the best one around.


----------



## robbiecombs23

Heck148 said:


> I opt for an individual, symphony by symphony approach for Shostakovich...this composer puts huge demands on the orchestra and conductor, and many of his symphonies are now. very rightfully, included in basic orchestra repertoire.
> I've been fortunate to hear at least 2 of the Nelsons/BSO performances live - #7 & #4....both were very fine concerts, and very well conducted and performed....I don't think I'd put either one as a top choice, if those live performances were released commercially. but they are very fine accounts, nonetheless...#7 was well done and exciting, but doesn't match the non pareil Bernstein/CSO Blockbuster....#4 was also very well presented, tho i don't think it displaces my top choices - Previn and Kondrashin...still, it's right up there near the top.
> I'd really like to hear what Nelsons and BSO do with #s 6, 11, and 12


I also have been lucky enough to hear Nelsons and the BSO perform #12 and #2 live this season, so I am partial to the Nelsons recordings. Their rendition of #12 just blew me away. I think the recordings for both #6 and #11 are out now, but 12 should be coming out soon.


----------



## Barbebleu

I've just acquired the cycle by Michael Sanderling and the Dresden Philharmonic. Anybody heard these? Thoughts, comments?


----------



## NLAdriaan

To me, this meticulously remastered Korean re-issue of the Kondrashin Shostakovich cycle on Melodyia is the best you can get. I found it in Japan. It has absolutely great sound, so you can enjoy fully the subtle heartfelt interpretations of Kondrashin. Even Nelsons is not able to match the intensity of these recordings. And Petrenko, Barshai & Haitink are no match either. It would be a good idea of Melodyia to re-issue these remastered recordings. It could well be that Melodiya used the Aulos remastered recordings for their own re-issue in the 2000's.


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> I've just acquired the cycle by Michael Sanderling and the Dresden Philharmonic. Anybody heard these? Thoughts, comments?


I listened to some of it on YouTube through headphones. It sounds very well recorded. Listening to his Shosty and Beethoven he takes things a bit more leisurely than competing cycles. Compared to Barshai, the Sanderling performances strike me as slightly lacking in intensity.


----------



## staxomega

It seems like the Michael Sanderling cycle came out and then within the blink of an eye went out of print. There is one copy from a third party seller on Amazon UK for 45 GBP which isn't outrageous but still quite pricey IMO. I've listened to the 24 bit downloads of 8, 13 and 15 and I agree with starthrower that it's lacking in intensity and the opening movement of Babi Yar doesn't give you that sinking feeling in the stomach though to be fair to M. Sanderling only Haitink and Rozhdestvensky do that. 

So at least based off those three, Petrenko and Barshai remains the best cycle in modern sound. I look forward to Nelsons completing his cycle. I've seen him perform 15 and it was superb. I imagine DG will package this as a box at some point. 

My favorites - Rozhdestvensky as number one overall favorite. Then others are Kondrashin, Petrenko, Barshai in no particular order followed by Haitink. Kitajenko is also solid but not the most memorable. I wish the Haitink was more even overall. Some of the performances are superior in his RCO live radio recordings.


----------



## staxomega

Kiki said:


> Wahahaha!
> 
> Seriously... I got this EMI-Melodiya LP set back in the 80s. The sound quality is brilliant. It claimed to be digitally re-mastered from the original Melodiya recordings.
> 
> On and off through the years I've tried to get the CD version. Unfortunately the BMG-Melodiya CDs issued in the 90s sound terribly dull so I didn't get them. Then there is the Melodiya CD set issued in the 2000s that sounds bright and brittle so I didn't get it either. Even so, now both cost an arm and a leg to get...
> 
> I wish Warner could re-issue their EMI re-mastered version on CD/download!


Which country are your EMI-Melodiya LPs from? My CD box set is the one with the iconic Shostakovich spectacles on the cover, I purchased it in 2005 and the sound is indeed not good.

Anyone remember the 1990s, Mobile Fidelity silver series classical CDs? They reissued several Melodiya recordings that showed that Melodiya recordings _can_ sound quite good when they aren't hampered by Melodiya's own heavy handed transfers of dulling the high end for historical recordings. If I was a multi millionaire and didn't care about losing tens of thousands dollars I'd see to reissuing some of those exceptional performances of Richter on CD.


----------



## Heck148

staxomega said:


> ....Anyone remember the 1990s, Mobile Fidelity silver series classical CDs? They reissued several Melodiya recordings that showed that Melodiya recordings _can_ sound quite good.....


Yes, I have Mobile Fidelity disc of Rozh'sky/USSR Sheet Metal Rippers Orch with Prokofiev syms 3 and 1...outstanding #3, my long time favorite, matched (surpassed??) only by Kondrashin/CSO live from '76....


----------



## Kiki

staxomega said:


> Which country are your EMI-Melodiya LPs from? My CD box set is the one with the iconic Shostakovich spectacles on the cover, I purchased it in 2005 and the sound is indeed not good.


Printed on the EMI box and the insert notes -
"Manufactured in the U.K. by EMI Records Ltd."
"DMM re-mastering by David Reckless, EMI Studios"

My understanding is the "spectacles" set was Melodiya's own digital re-mastering made in Russia; while the EMI set was remastered from Melodiya tapes done in the UK.


----------



## JohnP

I join the Barshai contingent.


----------



## Forster

I was about to tell you which I've bought...but his name's gone straight out of my head...Dutchman with either the RPO or the ACO...tch!

Haitink!


----------



## david johnson

Barshai for a box set. Also - 7/Bernstein/Chicago, 10/Ancerl/Czech Phil, 5/Ormandy or Bernstein


----------



## Judith

Have got RLPO and V Petrenko which I love. They never let me down!


----------



## Knorf

I noticed that the Mark Wigglesworth cycle on BIS is now available as a SACD set. Does anyone who has heard it care to chime in with their opinion? I've not heard any of these. I assume, at least, that the sound quality is very good. It's currently on sale at Presto Classical.

ETA: I own the Kondrashin (as a digital download), Barshai, most of Haitink (the best ones from the cycle), and numerous sundry others individually.


----------



## Forster

Knorf said:


> I noticed that the Mark Wigglesworth cycle on BIS is now available as a SACD set. Does anyone who has heard it care to chime with their opinion? I've not heard any of these. I assume, at least, that the sound quaity is very good. It's currently on sale at Presto Classical.
> 
> ETA: I own the Kondrashin (as a digital download), Barshai, most of Haitink (the best ones from the cycle), and numerous sundry others individually.


I've got the 11th only. I think it's excellent, and the sound is very good.


----------



## Richard di Calatrava

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Right now I might go for different conductors and orchestras, since there are many I still don't have in my collection. Maybe a good opportunity to learn more about different styles in orchestras/nationality that might still be audible.


I have had the Barshai for many years and it's my favourite (I also met the maestro and had a long chat with him about Shostakovich...which may have influenced my feelings!!)
I also have Haitink (excellent) and Jansons (haven't listened yet!); also many individual albums.
I have just bought (and am listening to) the Alto set entitled 'Shostakovich Complete 15 Symphonies by Great Russian Conductors', which I picked up for about £30 on Amazon UK. I'm only two discs in am bowled over by what I'm hearing - it's real...well...Russian! Whatever you decided (and your posting was two years ago), consider this set as an extra - you'll find some gems in this box!


----------



## Heck148

Richard di Calatrava said:


> the Alto set entitled 'Shostakovich Complete 15 Symphonies by Great Russian Conductors', which I picked up for about £30 on Amazon UK. I'm only two discs in am bowled over by what I'm hearing - it's real...well...Russian!


Mravinsky and Kondrashin were great conductors, and consistently great with Shostakovich, Rozh'sky, too....throw in some Stokowski, Bernstein and Solti and you've got a great collection - for me - Shostakovich requires really "heavy metal" orchestra sound - not loud all the time, of course, that's no good; but when needed, crushingly huge sound - Leningrad, Chicago, MoscowPO, NYPO....these guys can really blow the roof off...


----------



## camg

I've discovered the Kurt Sanderling Shostakovich cycle on Berlin Classics - the old East German ETERNA recordings - of his 70s performances. Very impressed with both his conducting, the Berliner Sinfonie Orchster playing, and just as important to me, the sonic quality on Qobuz streaming. I was unfamiliar with Sanderling the Elder and his conducting, but very happy to stumble on him.


----------



## wkasimer

camg said:


> I've discovered the Kurt Sanderling Shostakovich cycle on Berlin Classics - the old East German ETERNA recordings - of his 70s performances. Very impressed with both his conducting, the Berliner Sinfonie Orchster playing, and just as important to me, the sonic quality on Qobuz streaming. I was unfamiliar with Sanderling the Elder and his conducting, but very happy to stumble on him.


His son Michael's cycle is excellent, too.


----------



## Knorf

wkasimer said:


> His son Michael's cycle is excellent, too.


It's a pity that one went out of print with blinding swiftness.


----------



## Kreisler jr

Kurt Sanderling lived for more than two decades in the Soviet Union and was the second conductor of the Leningrad orchestra after Mravinsky from 1942-60. After/together with the obvious suspects he was one of the musicians historically very close to the composer whom he had met first in the 1940s. The symphonies on Berlin Classics are mostly very good, although a bit on the slow side. There are also some later? recordings on Erato and a live 15th with the Berlin Philharmonic (the orchestra of the 1970s studio recordings is an East Berlin orchestra).


----------



## wkasimer

Knorf said:


> It's a pity that one went out of print with blinding swiftness.


Yikes! I didn't realize that it was OOP. It probably sold out quickly because it was priced so cheaply (I think that it was $30 for the set).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I don't know what it costs in your locale, but 7digital has the Barshai set on download for only £8.99 in the UK:

https://uk.7digital.com/artist/wdr-...i-aleksashkin/release/shostakovich-symphonies

It's not lossless, but the sound quality seems fine to my ears, and it would be a bargain at three times the price. It's a great DSCH cycle by any standards, and it's been a fixture on my playlist for many years.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I have the Barshai, Kondrashin (re-mastered) , Petrenko and the EMI Maris Jansons Cycle... My Father has the Yevgueni Mravinsky on LP and the Haitink cycle.

The Kurt Sanderling is an interesting one , I will explore:tiphat:

I have a lot of single ones too.

If you ask me a favourite , I think I would have to say the Kondrashin , just shading the Barshai.


----------



## superhorn

I don't know of it's currently in print or how much it might be going for , but the EMI set with the late, lamented Mariss Jansons conducting a variety of orchestras including the St,. Petersburg Philharmonic, the Bavarian RSO, the Philadelphia orchestra , Pittsburgh symphony et al is very much worth having . 
Jansons really knows this music and conducts it with real authority .


----------



## wkasimer

superhorn said:


> I don't know of it's currently in print or how much it might be going for , but the EMI set with the late, lamented Mariss Jansons conducting a variety of orchestras including the St,. Petersburg Philharmonic, the Bavarian RSO, the Philadelphia orchestra , Pittsburgh symphony et al is very much worth having . Jansons really knows this music and conducts it with real authority .


But what a shame that EMI issued the box without the Shostakovich orchestration of Mussorgsky's Songs and Dances of Death - it was originally the filler for Symphony No. 10. I don't think that the Mussorsky has ever been done better than this one with Jansons and Robert Lloyd.


----------



## Kreisler jr

Yes, that's a shame. They included some minor fillers in Jansons' box but not that one. I actually had had the single disc of #10 but got rid of it after getting the box...


----------



## Orfeo

Kondrashin set all the way. But this one is very good, if the tempo fluctuations may raise eyebrows.


----------



## Richard di Calatrava

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I don't know what it costs in your locale, but 7digital has the Barshai set on download for only £8.99 in the UK:
> 
> https://uk.7digital.com/artist/wdr-...i-aleksashkin/release/shostakovich-symphonies
> 
> It's not lossless, but the sound quality seems fine to my ears, and it would be a bargain at three times the price. It's a great DSCH cycle by any standards, and it's been a fixture on my playlist for many years.


Whilst 7digital is legit and produces good stuff, in this case it would surely be better to pick up a good second-hand complete set very cheaply on CD...

[like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shostako...tFlgQggcog7-SmtAM1NDZ1HlXRdzQyhoC0tcQAvD_BwE]

...then rip it to your computer. That way, you will have a fine download PLUS the original (great-sounding) CDs!


----------



## dko22

Kreisler jr said:


> Kurt Sanderling lived for more than two decades in the Soviet Union and was the second conductor of the Leningrad orchestra after Mravinsky from 1942-60. After/together with the obvious suspects he was one of the musicians historically very close to the composer whom he had met first in the 1940s. The symphonies on Berlin Classics are mostly very good, although a bit on the slow side. There are also some later? recordings on Erato and a live 15th with the Berlin Philharmonic (the orchestra of the 1970s studio recordings is an East Berlin orchestra).


Sanderling was officially the joint chief conductor with Mravinsky in fact and not his deputy. I'd never known why he didn't record the _Leningrad _and by chance just last night saw a SWR (Südwest Rundfunk) documentary where he stated that if he'd composed a symphony in Leningrad at that time in those circumstances, he'd have have come out with something like Shostakovich. In other words, it was simply too personal.

I'm currently exploring some of the key points in Michael's cycle and so far it's pretty encouraging - perhaps he is slightly less violent than Kurt when the music really needs to completely let go. Like many, I bought the very cheap Barshai cycle simply to get all the symphonies in performances which could hardly be more different than the Sanderlings who I regard as definitive though there are excellent individual Soviet performances from Kondrashin or Svetlanov for instance. Haitink, the first I heard, is too detached to be really first class.


----------



## haziz

Barshai with the WDR SO.










Petrenko with the RLPO is also very good.


----------

